# Golf Psychology Lessons



## Hennie Bogan (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Golfers! I was just wondering how many of you had ever had any sort of golf psychology lesson? Pro's are always telling us that the game is ninety percent in the mind, but how many people actually educate their mind? Good golf psychology teachings can help your game without having to find time for the hours and hours hitting balls on the range trying to 'groove in' your new swing.
In case you haven't guessed already I am a golf psychology coach myself. Based in Northwest of England. I have bases in Didsbury, Chester and Macclesfield. So if any of you want help realising your golf potential and in making the game simpler you can email: [email protected]
Happy golfing everyone!


----------

